# Onion Soup



## ilovesoup (Mar 11, 2012)

Onion Soup

Serves 4

This week, I like to share my version of one of the most popular and historic soups ever: onion soup. Onion soup dates back as far as the Roman times and onions date back as far as 5000 BC. They were always easy to grow and plentiful. Therefore, also seen as food for the poor.  I love the rich flavor of the caramelized onions and beef stock. Because the traditional recipe is quite fattening, I figured out a way to adapt the original recipe and make it less fattening but equally delicious. I hope you enjoy and let me know what you think.

Ingredients
1 tbsp.  butter
2 tbsp. of olive oil
2 cloves of garlic, thinly sliced
6 large red onions (approx. 650gr), thinly sliced
2 tsp. of brown sugar
1.5L beef stock
¼ tsp. of dried thyme
½ cup (120ml) of white wine
Black pepper
For the croutons:
8 thin slices of baguette (French bread)
A piece of soft goat cheese
A tsp. of clear honey

Preparation 
Heat the olive oil and melt the butter on medium heat in a heavy, large saucepan or stockpot. Sauté the onions for 10 minutes and add the 2 tbsp. of brown sugar. 
Continue to sauté the onions for another 40 minutes. The process of caramelization of the onions takes a lot of tender, love and care, as you want them soft and coloured but not burned. So please lower the heat, toss the onions around and cover the pot. Make sure you do keep an eye on them, and toss them around once in a while. 
Now that the onions have been caramelized, add the beef stock, white wine, thyme and one bay leaf. Simmer for another 30 minutes and season with some black pepper.
In the meantime turn on your oven, and lightly toast 8 thin slices of French baguette. It is very important that the croutons are very dry and crusty, in order for them to lay on the surface of your soup instead of sink. 

A few minutes before you are ready to serve, return the slices of baguette, each topped with the goat cheese and a drop of honey, to your grill until the cheese is melted. 
Now ladle the soup into the bowls, top with your delicious croutons and enjoy.

Bon Appetite


----------



## TooTall (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey


Beautiful recipe! I really love the idea of honey and goats cheese with the onions. Lovely combination. The weather's cooling down rapidly here in Australia and a lovely onion soup seems just the thing to warm me and the good wife up. Great recipe.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 28, 2013)

Do you use homemade beef stock?

I ask because I make my own chicken stock, but rarely make beef stock.

You're soup sounds great. I want to try it.  It sounds very much like the French onion soup we used to order at the restaurant.


----------



## MammaCat (Oct 28, 2013)

My goodness! I've got to try this recipe. We love anything onion, and this does sound good.

MammaCat


----------



## CraigC (Oct 28, 2013)

Nothing beats gruyere for onion soup!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 28, 2013)

I often substitute chicken stock instead of beef stock in onion soup.  And yes,  accept no substitutes when it comes to using gruyere cheese.


----------

